# Ceasar Creek - Ohio State Park



## mixter755 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi,

I am going to Ceasar Creek outside Dayton, Oh in a few weeks and am trying to decided if I should go with a full fresh water tank or fill it there. Does anyone know if their water is hard or soft? Also, any comments on the camp itself and what is in the area?

Thanks,
Keith 
31 RLS


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Keith,
I live in the Dayton area and have not camped at Ceasar's Creek campground but I have driven through it. The campground is not one of Ohio State Parks best campgrounds. Because it is a 'younger' campground it doesn't have an abundance of shade trees. It does have a camp store and all the normal camping facilities you would expect but it just seemed to be missing something...not sure what.

I am not certain about the water but most untreated water in this area is hard.

In the area you should find things to do:
Shopping: Jeffersonville Outlet Mall is just off I-71. Ceasar's Creek Flea Market is nearby. Within a short drive is the Turtle Creek Flea Market and the Cincinnati Outlet Mall both are located at Route 63 and I-75.

Entertainment: Kings Island, Cincinnati Reds, Newport Aquarium, Dayton's Air Force Museum.

Small Town: Visit Waynesville and all the antique shops.

Have fun and enjoy the area.
Ken


----------



## mixter755 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Ken,

As your note came in my wife was just asking me .. are there any quilt stores near the camp? I think we are the only Outback equipped with two sewing machines. She loves her quilts.

Do you know of any?

Best regards,
Keith & Carol


----------

